# تعلم الالكترونيك من الصفر الى الاحتراف



## benamad (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اليكم كتاب جميل جدا ومهم لهوات الالكترونيك

عنوان الكتاب تعلم الالكترونيك من الصفر الى الاحتراف

و هو باللغة الفرنسية 

 لتحميل الجزء الاول
لتحميل الجزء الثاني
​


----------



## علاءرجب (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير
لو عربي ولا انجليزي بيكون افضل


----------



## benamad (27 سبتمبر 2011)

للأسف يا أخي
لكن
شكرا على مرورك​


----------



## جمي سترايف (30 سبتمبر 2011)

لاسف جداا انت حاب تحبطني زياه على اللزوم قاعد تكذب علينا ما لقيت ولا شي اكيد انت ما تبا ترد لان مالك عذر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جمي سترايف قال:


> لاسف جداا انت حاب تحبطني زياه على اللزوم قاعد تكذب علينا ما لقيت ولا شي اكيد انت ما تبا ترد لان مالك عذر


رجاء عدم التجنى على اعضاء المنتدى؟
ما وجه هذه التهمة؟؟ و فيم كذب عليك، و ما مدى علاقته بك حتى يحبطك؟؟؟


----------



## جمي سترايف (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اوووه كلامي يا اخ واضح الاخوه المهندسين ما يعطون ولا معلومه يجيبون روابط ما تحمل شي و انا احاول ما تكلم الا اذا لقيت مشكله ابحث عن حلها والمشكله يعرفون الروابط انها مقفله ويحطونها عاشان الي ما يفهم ويبا يحمل ما يلقى ولاشي وكذا انا انقهر من هذاي الشعب وغيري ينقهر يدعي على المهندسين والموقع وتعرف الدعاء يدمر الظالمين والنصابين مهما كان لديهم من العلم وكلام للجميع كلامي شامل للموقع كامل


----------



## جمي سترايف (2 أكتوبر 2011)

وهل من الصدق انه يجيب روابط يقول فيها كتاب اكترونيات واروح القى رابط خربان والثاني مو كتاب طلع برنامج اخر محمي بالله عليك هذا صدق والله انه موصدق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جمي سترايف قال:


> اوووه كلامي يا اخ واضح الاخوه المهندسين ما يعطون ولا معلومه


هذا تجنى واضح فالاخوة هنا يعطون ما لديهم
انت تعمم ولا تحدد من لم يعطى معلومات فأنت أصلا تطلب مسائل عامة كالمنهج الذى تطلبه و كل رد عليك لا يعجبك ولا تقدم نقد موضوعى - فقط كلام رافض و أحيانا تطاول فى الردود دون وجه حق


> يجيبون روابط ما تحمل شي


أين هذه الروابط؟؟ فقط مزيد من الكلام المرسل


> و انا احاول ما تكلم الا اذا لقيت مشكله ابحث عن حلها والمشكله يعرفون الروابط انها مقفله ويحطونها عاشان الي ما يفهم ويبا يحمل ما يلقى ولاشي


مره ثانية أين هذه الروابط التى ما فيها شيء


> وكذا انا انقهر من هذاي الشعب وغيري ينقهر يدعي على المهندسين والموقع وتعرف الدعاء يدمر الظالمين والنصابين مهما كان لديهم من العلم وكلام للجميع كلامي شامل للموقع كامل


و ايضا الدعاء من متجنى يرتد على صاحبة فالله لا يظلم العباد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جمي سترايف قال:


> وهل من الصدق انه يجيب روابط يقول فيها كتاب اكترونيات واروح القى رابط خربان والثاني مو كتاب طلع برنامج اخر محمي بالله عليك هذا صدق والله انه موصدق


هذا أيضا تجنى آخر
لقد قمت بالتنزيل بنفسى و كان الجزأين لمنهج الكترونيات باللغة الفرنسية و صاحب الموضوع صادق وليس كما ذكرت احد الراابطين "خربان" و الآخر "برنامج محمى"
بالله عليك أنت اتقى الله فى خلق الله و كفاك تجنى


----------



## جمي سترايف (3 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب عطيني منهج اكترونيات اذا فيك خير وطيب واذا ما جاني يكون الخطأ فيك وفي الموقع كامل اوكي اسمع انا اعرف اكثر منك ان الله ما يظلم عباده بس بعض عباده يظلمون الضعيفين وما يعطونهم حقهم اذا انت وغيرك من المهندسين ناس طيبين عطوني فهرس لدروس الاكترونيات وبعدها انا شخصيأ ادعمكم شفت كيف ساعدني اساعدك ما تساعدني تكونون ظالمين وانا اعرف في ذاك الوقت كيف امسح الموقع


----------



## جمي سترايف (3 أكتوبر 2011)

اسمع الرابط الاول ما يحمل شي والثاني يحمل بس صيغه ماهي صيغه كتاب ومحضور وانا دائما صادق ولاتكثر كلام ابا مساعده في فهرس اكترونيات ليه انت بس تجيني انا وترد علي رد سب وما تساعد وتقول بعدها تجني انا ما اسب احد بس انت ما ساعتني ولا المهندسين ساعدوني اكيد ما عندك رد تعرف ليه

لان جميع المهندسين وانت منهم محد ساعدني س1 سؤال صريح ليه ما يساعدوني المهندسين وانت منهم ؟ 


ارجو الرد حاالا


----------



## العيون الدامعة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

با اخ جمي مقياس الموقع وفائدته لا يكون هكذا واتمنى ان يدوم الاحترام والتعاون بين جميع الاعضاء، أخي هناك الكثير من اعضاء المنتدى هم طلبة او خريجين جدد لا يعلمون الكثير واذا جميع الاعضاء اتبعوا نهجك ساعدني اساعدك لم يكون المنتدى ينجح هذا النجاح الكبير ويحوي على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة بجميع مجالاته والحمد لله ان جميع أعضاء المنتدى ليسو أمثالك يتبعون نهج ساعدني واساعدك وهل تعلم ان زكاة العلم نشرررررررررررررره


----------



## فراس ما (5 أكتوبر 2011)

أريد كتب الكترونيات بالعربي


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولا داعي للخلاف فكلنا اخوة 

ولا تدخلوا الشيطان بيننا


----------

